# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  یادگیری  SharePoint2010 Development

## Kurdia

برای یادگیری  SharePoint2010 چ پیشزمینه ای می خواد
نتونستم PDF و سایت آموزشی گیر بیارم لطفا معرفی کنید

----------


## NIUSHA_KH

سلام دوست عزیز
این موارد را ببینید

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/shar.../ee513147.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/gg620703

http://sharepointwiki.ir/Default.asp...ookieSupport=1

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ee554869.aspx

----------


## feri10

سلام دوست عزیز.
اینکه برای پیش زمینه یادگیری شیرپوینت چه چیزی لازمه خیلی کلیه. اگر تقسیم بندی کنی و مشخص کنی که دقیقا در چه زمینه ای می خوای کار کنی بهتر میشه راهنمایی کرد ولی چند تا PDF هست که من خودم از اونها شروع کردم ولی خیلی جالب نیستند ولی چون کسی نبود من را راهنمایی کنه اونها را خوندم ولی من به شدت بهتون پیشنهاد می کنم سایتهای انگلیسی را مطالعه کنید یک سرچ کوچولو اگر توی گوگل بکنید دریایی از اطلاعات در مورد شیرپوینت پیدا می کنید ولی باز هم هیچ کدوم از اینها موثر نخواهند بود اگر خودتون کار نکنید. شیرپوینت مثل اکثر کارهای حرفه ای پشتکار فوق العاده ای می خواد فقط تا می تونید کار کنید با مشکلات مواجه بشید اینهاست که شما را حرفه ای میکنه. بازم میگم چه الان که اول راهید چه وقتی که حرفی برای گفتن داشتید مطالعه زیاد بکنید اونم از نوع انگلیسیش. 

این یکی را پیشنهاد می کنم بخونید.
http://rapidlibrary.com/files/sharep...ez9ti89on.html
موفق باشید :تشویق:

----------


## feri10

متوجه شدم که این کتاب را از این لینک برداشتن. از این سایت دانلود کنید
http://trainbit.com/files/5296154884...epoint2010.rar

----------

